# Twins with Fet transfers



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

I was wondering what the % is for having twins with FET with 2 blastocysts.

Thanks very much.

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Toddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I was wondering what the % is for having twins with FET with 2 blastocysts.
> 
> ...


At my clinic around 20%, others are lower than that. If you have good blastocysts just go for one and freeze the rest.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

Sorry I should have made myself clearer. I actually got a positive last Wednesday from FET with 2 blasts. Thats why I was wondering what the twin rate would be. Got my scan on 10/10.

Thanks alot.

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Toddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Sorry I should have made myself clearer. I actually got a positive last Wednesday from FET with 2 blasts. Thats why I was wondering what the twin rate would be. Got my scan on 10/10.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! The chance of twins now is about 50%, only the scan can tell for sure.

Don't forget to read my information on umbilical cord blood stem cells!

Best wishes,

Peter


----------

